# No more cuddles



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Although our dogs are not allowed on the furniture, they do each have their beds in the living room and both like to be in my lap cuddling (I only have room for one at a time )

The two beds are identical, except that one is olive and the other is beige. It seems both dogs prefer the beige one. A few days ago the puppy was sacked out on the beige bed and the old Gordon walked over to the toy box and took out a toy. Mind you, we have never been able to get the old guy to play so this was pretty unusual. He brings me the ball and sits and looks at me as though he wants me to toss it. So I do. The pup pops up off the bed to go get the ball. Quest (the Gordon) goes and lays down on the bed. Nitro (the pup) is not happy but the old dog refuses to move.

Fast forward a couple of days and Quest is laying on the beige bed. Nitro walks over to the toy box, grabs a ball and brings it over to me. I toss the ball and he turns to go onto the bed expecting the old dog to go get the ball. Not happening. I've never seen such a confused look on his face. Guess Quest has done a wonderful job of training the pup and I.

So here we are about a week later and which ever dog is on the beige bed will not leave it, not even to cuddle. Neither dog will cuddle as they want to be able to quickly get on the beige bed if the other gets off. Last night Nitro tried to climb on the bed with Quest and just about lost his life in the process (Nice dominance display by the Gordon). 

Pretty comical situation, especially considering there is another bed that is identical but happens to be the wrong color.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Maybe there's a bit of truth in the old saying.......

You Can't Teach an 'Old Dog New Tricks'!!!

(Just BEIGE ones!!)

Nice story Aimless

hobbsy


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

What smarty pants your dogs are! That was so smart of Gordon. Had fun reading the post - glad you shared it.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

The more I think about this 'tale' the more it intrigues me!!

Is it the colour of the beds (beige & olive), or is it the position that the beds are in?

Could it just be something as simple as 'smell' that attracts both dogs to the same bed ??? :-\ ??? :-\

HHHmmmmmmmmm!!!

Fox 'Em' swap the covers if there removable(see what happens)!!

Hobbsy


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Wondering the same thing we swapped the beds to see what might happen. It's the position, not the color/cover. One bed is closer to "our chairs" then the other.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Thought so......

          


hobbsy


----------



## Lindsey1420 (Jan 28, 2012)

Love the story! Thanks for sharing ;D!!

What a smart move by Quest!! And for Nitro to think it would work on Quest. That had me LOL!!!


----------



## Moose (Oct 2, 2010)

I definitely bet it's position, not colour, that makes the beige bed the favourite!  Your dogs sound pretty smart to do the fake-out trick...classic sibling trick! ;-)

great story, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

I don't think they could tell the difference in the colors. The smell yes, the colors no.


----------

